# Opinions?



## Bonny (May 31, 2014)

Just got a rescue mare. She was running the streets in our small neighborhood, not sure who the owners are still trying to find them. ( we live in the country and its happened many time ppl just drop off horses, dogs and such.)

If we cant find the owners I will keep her. She is sweet, very head Shy roughly 7 yrs old, and either pregnant or wormy. She has a good topline has a bit of ribs not to bad.

The sad thing is she had a bloody mess stuck in her bridle path, and rope burn scabs on her ankles. I was able to clip her path, and found a cut where either her halter or a rope had dug into her mane. I was able to doctor it and her ankle too. I washed the blood out of her mane, fed her and gave her lots of love and attention.

So I am trying to decided if I should just wait or order a wee foal. If she is bred or not I am positive she needs to be dewormed.

I feel so conflicted with her going back to owners that would let the halter dig in so badly but I dont feel right not trying to find them either. She is sweet and wants to trust, poor girl...

Any way, what do yall think? Bred or Not?


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2014)

Sorry new to this attachment thing, here are belly pics...

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/53014029_zps78fc14c0.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/53014028_zpsa41ecbda.jpg

and udder

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/53014017_zpsaaa84c28.jpg


----------



## crystalsowner (May 31, 2014)

Cant say if shes pregnant but shes sure beautiful. Good for you for taking her in.


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2014)

What a pretty girl! I wouldn't like to say whether she's preggers or not - she's certainly not going to foal soon - but at her age she could have had foals in the past which could leave her with a slightly 'slack' udder anyway. Yes you could try the Wee Foal 120 or you could just wait to see if her tummy and udder start to increase in size.

And I think you should stop bothering to look for her previous owners as it is obvious that they didn't care for her - keep her!!






Also be sure to take close up pictures of her wounds in case someone does turn up to claim her and you need to 'argue' about their neglect etc.


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2014)

She is pretty isnt she? I measured her last night and she is 39 inches tall. She has one blue eye and was actually coming to me instead of running away





Anna I have taken pictures, and plan on doing my best to keep her... I should know soon enough ( if the owners dont come to get her) if she is bred, as I am sure my stallion will know... So really no point of a wee foal I guess. I am going to de worm her today. Take her out let her graze and play with her some more...

I sure hope her owners dont come to get her, I will be heartbroken.


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

PLEASE keep her. I would dare give her back to owner's that would leave a halter on so long it caused damage to her prettiness! As to pregnant, it's very hard to tell. I think your stallion will let you know for sure, and with you having her on a good feed program, it will be fun to watch her progress. The worming is a great idea. And, she is lucky to have found you!! Such a pretty girl!

I have a friend who is in the middle of a lawsuit against someone who left a foal halter on a horse for the entire year. The damage done is horrific, and the State Attorney is working with her to prosecute the offender. Meanwhile, the horse was returned to my friend (the breeder) and has made awesome progress. She's being trained for the show ring now, and it's been a long, hard journey getting the culprits to pay for what they did to this little mare.

I'd keep her, and love her. She's so lucky she's with you now.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jun 1, 2014)

I would never ever return an animal to an owner that abused it in any way! I take in rescue horses and it's still hard for me to believe what I see sometimes



just when you thought you'd seen it all! Heartbreaking! Please do not return her!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

I agree with everyone else , why should an animal be returned to their "Owner" ?and I use that word VERY loosely. When an animal has been mistreated and neglected like this little mare has.

I would move heaven and earth to ensure they never saw this mare again.

Hats off to you for the care you have given this Mare (im guessing in this short time you have had her, its a lot more than she has had in a long time )

Best of luck with her


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks yall. I dont want to get arrested for stealing someone horse lol, but its been 4 days and they havent come to get her yet. I really dont want to give her back, so I am calling a rescue friend of mine today to see what can be done. I know after 90 days she is mine by law...

Her mane area is healing nicely and yesterday she came to me for some feed, ate it out of a bowl and is learning to trust me when she eats. She is VERY head shy, seems to get nervous and scared when you raise a hand, makes me feel like she was smacked. So we are desensitizing her. So far so good.

I think she is a silver black, she has silver eyelashes and hopefully with some good feed will develop her dapples soon





As for her pregnancy status, I am able to feel her tummy and so far havent felt anything so I am pretty sure she is open and just been fed poorly, I saw some chicken feed in her stools... UGH. Got her dewormed, started working with picking up her feet, she is good with the front. 

First thing first is to gain her trust... And find her a suitable name!


----------



## Luna_tic (Jun 2, 2014)

Surely you've heard of "finders keepers losers weepers" wink wink hahahaha!


----------

